# Window trim



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Not sure this is the right forum....We are getting ready to finish the window trim on our remodel. We want to use stained hemlock for the trim. We will be doing the staining. A friend suggested that the hemlock be treated with some type of product prior to staining to ensure that the stain colors the wood in an even manner i.e no dark/light extremes. Does this sound right? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Most soft woods have grain that will soak up stain unevenly, so a prestain conditioner is not a bad suggestion. Best to use one that is the same manufactur as the stain. Follow directions carefully.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’m rarely happy with the results of stained hemlock.

Do as Bill says but try it on a some sample pieces before you commit.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Jack, I don't know if the Hemlock you get is like the hemlock I use to get back in the 70s but I could drive a nail in the bottom of the door or window trim and it would split all the way from one end to the other. If Hemlock trim was shipped to a job I was doing I would refuse the shipment. I didn't like the way it stained either.


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies/suggestions. If it was your house, what would you guys use? We want to go with a stained wood rather than paint. We will also be doing the doors in a stained wood. Thanks


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You might try fir, it is hard to tell the difference between fir and hemlock just looking at them but fir won't split like hemlock and will take stain pretty good. I don't like the looks of common pine as it looks kinda cheap to me, but there are different pines that do look good stained. Birch, beech and maple look good stained but they are hard and you may have to stain them several times to get them as dark as you want. Alder is a good looking and easy to stain wood.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Hemlock, CVG Fir, and Oak are about the only choices you’ll find in Oregon that you can just buy off the shelf.

Oak is my first choice fallowed by the Fir. The Fir stains up nice if you condition it. Even conditioned Hemlock stains up to blotchy for my taste but it’s done all the time. Never really had any splitting issues with gun nails.

Id suggest you buy a few feet of each, stain them up and then decide.

You won’t find the Fir in the box stores. Parr, Pro Build, and Lakeside Lumber should all have Fir in stock.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Hemlock, CVG Fir, and Oak are about the only choices you’ll find in Oregon that you can just buy off the shelf.
> 
> Oak is my first choice fallowed by the Fir. The Fir stains up nice if you condition it. Even conditioned Hemlock stains up to blotchy for my taste but it’s done all the time. Never really had any splitting issues with gun nails.
> 
> ...


Ron, I should have said that I was hand nailing way back then, you are right a nail gun shouldn't split the Hemlock like the hand nails. I am with you on the Oak, I would sure go with that ahead of Hemlock or Fir.

While Oak is common down this way, it usually isn't bought off the shelf here, most common here is Fir, then some kind of Pine.


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to get samples of some different wood species and apply stain. We'll see what looks good - or what my wife says looks good :yes:


----------

